# pool filter sand pic request



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

How does Pool Filter sand "age" in your tank? I know what it looks like new. i'm curious about how it looks 6mos, a year or longer. I really don't like the bright look of the new PFS at all. 

I not so sure i like the Black Diamond cap I'm using in my 40. It's too dark in the tank. I have const. sand in my Nano & Toxic Ten those look much more natural But, I'm sure it's leaching out

So does PFS get dull white? Will it yellow at all?

Pics are very appreciated, Thank you.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

White silica PFS does not get dull white or yellow, at least ime.
You do need though, to get the right PFS - quartz-based white silica of # 20 grade density.

It does pick up some dirt/detritus coloration over time, and can occasionally accumulate a light film of algae between wcs depending on light intensity and lighting periods.

But there are ways of dealing with that - first you need to turn the sand completely over in the exposed light areas with each wc, and then every 4 to 6 months, you should siphon off the top 10% to 20% layer, and replace it with new sand.

You wanted pics, which you've likely seen before, but here they are anyway.
The white sand you see at the time the pics were taken had been in the tank for approx. 6 months, without my having siphoned any off and replaced it.

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/Sept2011

And then, here is the same tank, with pics taken over 6 months later, when I was in the midst of an aquascape change, and had not yet changed/nor added any new sand:
http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/Goldens


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

It aged pretty well for me. Not too bright and looks quite natural.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

About a month or so, the high light area had some brown diatoms or something.. Sucked that out.


Just redid my nano at work with white pfs










Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

My pfs aged to a more beige colour and not as bright white. I do use a narrow gravel vac and turn it over when I clean the tank, and it is still a more mellow colour now than when it was new.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

My white PFS ended up looking kinda gross after about 8 months. After that, I found PFS that was "natural" looking. It was "red flint" brand. Looks like play sand but not mixed grain sizes. It is consistent grain sizes like other pFS. 










http://www.redflint.com/filter_sand.htm

I like it and it looked great the duration of the tank. That tank now uses black blasting sand.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

That Red Flint stuff is the best. It doesn't change much with age, stays looking good and natural. 



OverStocked said:


> My white PFS ended up looking kinda gross after about 8 months. After that, I found PFS that was "natural" looking. It was "red flint" brand. Looks like play sand but not mixed grain sizes. It is consistent grain sizes like other pFS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

I use the white pfs but i also use small gravel or river rocks to break it up!
See in my sig!


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

Mine seems to have aged.

Or I'm a lazy fish keeper and don't keep up with maintenance. 

It became less white in my tanks, more yellow or at least just less brilliant. I'll show a picture If needed, you decide.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

TWA - Yes if you would I'd like to see a pic.

Thanks everyone. The red flint sounds more natural looking. But, I can understand how a diatom colony would dull out the white so that could work too.

I see that diatom effect with the construction sand. That sand I use if from a quarry/sand pit near my home, I process it myself screen/wash. I bit of work but at $14 a ton I can really complain.

I don't do any cleaning of the sand cap over my MTS other than removing a dead leaf occasionally to prevent clogging of the intake.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

First time I show you kids a tank of mine. Better be nice.

It's hard to see from the picture but it isn't so white anymore.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

TWA - Thanks, very nice scape!


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

I can take one of just the sand if you need, won't be as nice because it will be with my phone but might give you an idea. 

Thanks, its gotten a little messy recently. But I'm getting it back in shape.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks, that worked. 

When I switch it out I'll go with the PFS. The Red Flint sand would require a trip to Milwaukee from Chicago NW subs or shipping neither is an acceptable cost on a 50# bag of sand.

I've got want I believe is a Female Zipper loach digging a pit under a pc of driftwood in my 40 she's keep the other two Zippers away(males?). I'm going top leave that be for month to see if they might spawn. 

My Ceylon Combtails (same tank) are also doing a lot of pre-spawn activity so not the right time to rescape. I'm planning on moving all these fish to my outdoor whiskey barrel pond for the summer. Then I'll swap out the sand.

Thanks everyone for the replys.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

You might check a little further on red flint. My local Pool Supply had it. I'd be totally willing to buy it and ship it to you all at actual cost, if you wanted it. If you're interested I can check if my ups account would give it much of a discount. I've got a bag laying around ready to go in a tank, so it'd be easy to measure. 

Just let me know if you're interested. We'l be home in the next few days and after a few days of catch up we will have time for messing around. 

I can get you a pic of some aged stuff that is in a bucket, too.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that posted pics!

I went with Sakrete all purpose sand The color was more what I was looking for. It is maybe 33% sand and then rest small pebbles. $4.99 a 40# bag, much better looking than play sans.

I just planted DHG and it held nicely.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Question for those of you using Sand or Fine Substrate, how do you keep it clean, you can't really VAC it because all your substrate goes out, or do you not have fish in there ?


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

Hover the siphon over the sand, it's heavy enough to stay put while you suck up the nasty.

Or you could siphon like normal gravel and just crimp the hose when the tube fills with sand (recommended every once in a while, stir up the substrate.)

A lot easier than gravel, just hopefully the nasty doesn't settle in a huge open part of your display tank, that can look pretty gross


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Light fish population, light feeding schedule, snails + syphon off any thing else during weekly W/C.


----------

